# Reformed churches in Wisconsin



## PresbyDane (Mar 29, 2009)

Can anybody tell me where I can find a list of all the reformed churches in Wisconsin?


----------



## lshepler412 (Mar 29, 2009)

Here's a start from Orthodox Presbyterian Church and Presbyterian Church in America

Find a Local Congregation
https://processor.pcanet.org/ac/directory/directory.cfm


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Mar 29, 2009)

Unfortunately no ARP in Wisconsin...


----------



## uberkermit (Mar 29, 2009)

There are a few websites in this thread which are not already listed. You can check on those sites if they have a church in Wisconsin. It would appear that the RPCNA does not. As well, check out the NAPARC page - I think there are a couple more denominations there which are not listed here. You could also have a look at the SermonAudio church finding function. They do seem to list churches in Wisconsin, but they are not necessarily reformed - you would need to sift through them. And don't forget the congregation where Brian Schwertley preaches.


----------



## Berean (Mar 29, 2009)

Planning some travel, Martin?


----------



## OPC'n (Mar 29, 2009)

My church! Providence OPC! It's a great church! Are you coming to visit the USA? You can come visit my church!


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Mar 29, 2009)

Are you looking for something in particular or just want to know generally?


----------



## OPC'n (Mar 29, 2009)

Beth Ellen Nagle said:


> Are you looking for something in particular or just want to know generally?



He wants to come visit my church he just doesn't know it yet


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Mar 29, 2009)

sjonee said:


> Beth Ellen Nagle said:
> 
> 
> > Are you looking for something in particular or just want to know generally?
> ...


----------



## OPC'n (Mar 29, 2009)

Hahaha no it isn't a thumbs down we ROCK!


----------



## toddpedlar (Mar 29, 2009)

sjonee said:


> Hahaha no it isn't a thumbs down we ROCK!



an OPC church that Rocks? This I'd have to see, but I bet it's nothing like the rockin' worship at Saddleback!


----------



## OPC'n (Mar 29, 2009)

toddpedlar said:


> sjonee said:
> 
> 
> > Hahaha no it isn't a thumbs down we ROCK!
> ...



NO! That's why we rock! We have a liturgical form of worship...RP of worship...I'm sure that's what he's after!


----------



## Quickened (Mar 29, 2009)

Well i was attending a reformed baptist church located here for a number of years. You will be blessed by Tom's Preaching no doubt. Good group there.

Today i attended falls OPC


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Mar 29, 2009)

sjonee said:


> toddpedlar said:
> 
> 
> > sjonee said:
> ...



RP of worship?


----------



## OPC'n (Mar 29, 2009)

Beth Ellen Nagle said:


> sjonee said:
> 
> 
> > toddpedlar said:
> ...



It's the only way, baby!


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Mar 29, 2009)

sjonee said:


> Beth Ellen Nagle said:
> 
> 
> > sjonee said:
> ...



I am strict RP that is why I ...


----------



## Ivan (Mar 29, 2009)

Well, whatever Martin ends up, I want to meet him!


----------



## Michael Doyle (Mar 29, 2009)

Cornerstone Presbyterian in Delafield. My church. re you coming to visit Martin?

Cornerstone Church: Home


----------



## OPC'n (Mar 29, 2009)

Beth Ellen Nagle said:


> sjonee said:
> 
> 
> > Beth Ellen Nagle said:
> ...



I know that's why I felt free to call you baby!  A sign of endearment because you are apart of the family!


----------



## OPC'n (Mar 29, 2009)

Michael Doyle said:


> Cornerstone Presbyterian in Delafield. My church. re you coming to visit Martin?
> 
> Cornerstone Church: Home



Yeah! My church not your's!


----------



## Michael Doyle (Mar 29, 2009)

sjonee said:


> Michael Doyle said:
> 
> 
> > Cornerstone Presbyterian in Delafield. My church. re you coming to visit Martin?
> ...



O, it`s on now...we are gonna battle royale for Martin.


----------



## toddpedlar (Mar 29, 2009)

Maybe all he wanted was an answer to a Trivial Pursuit question?


----------



## Ivan (Mar 29, 2009)

Martin must find this humorous!


----------



## Michael Doyle (Mar 29, 2009)

toddpedlar said:


> Maybe all he wanted was an answer to a Trivial Pursuit question?



Wow, I am truly deflated Todd. What a buzzkill


----------



## uberkermit (Mar 29, 2009)

He would feel right at home in WI... I mean, seriously - how warm does the daytime temperature get there in Winter? -270C? (I hear things are pretty "slow" in WI during winter. I guess that has to do with the molecules or something...)  That has to be similar to the temperatures in Denmark, right?


----------



## Ivan (Mar 29, 2009)

Or maybe he's finding a church for a friend...haven't seen Martin for a while. You guys frighten him!!


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Mar 29, 2009)

sjonee said:


> Beth Ellen Nagle said:
> 
> 
> > sjonee said:
> ...



 I feel so loved....

-----Added 3/29/2009 at 10:29:55 EST-----



Ivan said:


> Or maybe he's finding a church for a friend...haven't seen Martin for a while. You guys frighten him!!



lol He is going to  when he comes to this thread.


----------



## Michael Doyle (Mar 29, 2009)

I have to admit it is difficult to withstand the chaos of your multiple postings and it is indeed diabolical, nonetheless, I will not be denied Sarah


----------



## OPC'n (Mar 29, 2009)

Michael Doyle said:


> I have to admit it is difficult to withstand the chaos of your multiple postings and it is indeed diabolical, nonetheless, I will not be denied Sarah



Hahahaha! I love that delete button! Now no one knows what you're talking about! He's crazy talking about nothing,,,now Martin is sure not to come to your church! MY Church ROCKS and he knows it! We have the best pastor alive....since Calvin really.


----------



## Ivan (Mar 29, 2009)

Martin's not on Facebook so I suspect he's sleeping. It's almost four in the morning there, or something like that. 

This should be good! lol

-----Added 3/29/2009 at 10:49:13 EST-----



sjonee said:


> Michael Doyle said:
> 
> 
> > I have to admit it is difficult to withstand the chaos of your multiple postings and it is indeed diabolical, nonetheless, I will not be denied Sarah
> ...



I think you better delete this post too, Sarah!


----------



## Michael Doyle (Mar 29, 2009)

Ivan said:


> Martin's not on Facebook so I suspect he's sleeping. It's almost four in the morning there, or something like that.
> 
> This should be good! lol
> 
> ...



Just like a foolish villain, you have exposed yourself and given testimony only to have the hero survive and defeat you. 

Martin, come into the light....


----------



## OPC'n (Mar 29, 2009)

Michael Doyle said:


> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> > Martin's not on Facebook so I suspect he's sleeping. It's almost four in the morning there, or something like that.
> ...



Ha! No, you're too far south!??? I hate geography! And Denmark is even more north than me so he's bound to stay as north as possible!


----------



## PresbyDane (Mar 30, 2009)

You guys are all crazy, but all this fighting over me makes me feel really loved, so thank you.
And to answer the question on everybodys mind, yes it is for a friend, or not really for a person I got to talk to online, that asked.
I will be going to Ivan`s church because he comes of as the most caring in the crazyness above, the rest of you made me feel like the prize of the day


----------



## OPC'n (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Michael Doyle (Mar 30, 2009)

O, that hurts. 

It was the crazy woman's rants that caused the light of her insanities to fall upon my deep heartfelt compassion for you and those whom you were looking out for and made me look psycho.


----------



## OPC'n (Mar 30, 2009)

Michael Doyle said:


> O, that hurts.
> 
> It was the crazy woman's rants that caused the light of her insanities to fall upon my deep heartfelt compassion for you and those whom you were looking out for and made me look psycho.



Do you know how big I am?


----------



## PresbyDane (Mar 30, 2009)

Michael Doyle said:


> O, that hurts.
> 
> It was the crazy woman's rants that caused the light of her insanities to fall upon my deep heartfelt compassion for you and those whom you were looking out for and made me look psycho.




I feel for you Michael, I know that Sarah can do this to you, so do not be sad, I completly understand that you were led astray by the nurse


----------



## Michael Doyle (Mar 30, 2009)

sjonee said:


> Michael Doyle said:
> 
> 
> > O, that hurts.
> ...



I actually know the bigness of your heart dear sister. All kidding aside, May the Lord bless and keep you this day and give you a heart of worship and a heart filled with the abundance of joy in Christ the Savior.

I couldn't keep on without telling you you are a dear sister. God bless


----------



## OPC'n (Mar 30, 2009)

Michael Doyle said:


> sjonee said:
> 
> 
> > Michael Doyle said:
> ...



awww, right back at you, brother!


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## HanleyBri (Mar 30, 2009)

The WPCUS has a congregation in Wisconsin; 

Click here-->>Westminster Presbyterian Church of Waupaca County


----------



## Michael Doyle (Mar 30, 2009)

Beth Ellen Nagle said:


>



So...now we have another voice heard from. Hmmm, I am feeling a bit antagonized by the eye roll Beth... 

-----Added 3/30/2009 at 10:23:51 EST-----

Perhaps a good new topic would be...

Who is the most scatter brained and consistently off topic on the PB. I vote me

Back to the topic at hand, I hope the person you are sending out Martin finds a solid biblically based reformed church, wherever that may be my friend.


----------



## Ivan (Mar 30, 2009)

Re4mdant said:


> You guys are all crazy, but all this fighting over me makes me feel really loved, so thank you.
> And to answer the question on everybodys mind, yes it is for a friend, or not really for a person I got to talk to online, that asked.
> I will be going to Ivan`s church because he comes of as the most caring in the crazyness above, the rest of you made me feel like the prize of the day



Wow! I "won"? 

Several things to keep in mind: 1) We are a Southern Baptist church (somebody might said "AMEN"!), 2) We are not in Wisconsin but Illinois (about twenty-five minutes from the Wisconsin border). 3) Also, we are an very friendly small church. Your friend would get A LOT of attention. I have a difficult time getting to a guest before someone else in the church greets them (not that I'm complaining). 

Of course, you say about that *YOU* will be coming to my church, so when you come to the Great Midwest of America you'll be most welcome to worship with us. Of course, your friend is welcome too. In fact, all here at the PB and your friends are welcome to worship at Maranatha Baptist Church in Poplar Grove, IL. We'll just put up more chairs, make more pots of coffee, and make sure we have lots more pastries. We'll hit a nice restaurant after morning worship. Oh, BTW, Baptists like to eat, if you didn't know that!


----------



## PresbyDane (Mar 30, 2009)

So do danes 

I will have to come visit you at one point


----------



## BertMulder (Mar 30, 2009)

Randolph Protestant Reformed Church


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell (Mar 31, 2009)

The RPCGA also has two congregations in Wisconsin. We have a mission Church plant in the Appleton area, and a congregation in the Oostburg area, just south of Sheboygan. The Sheboygan Church is currently looking for a pastor, and pulpit supply in Appleton is by one of our Licentiates.


----------



## Ivan (Mar 31, 2009)

Re4mdant said:


> So do danes
> 
> I will have to come visit you at one point



That would be cool. There are a number of PB members within driving distances too.


----------



## AThornquist (Mar 31, 2009)

Ivan said:


> We'll hit a nice restaurant after morning worship.



Wow, scandalous words for the PB, Ivan! I'm with you though 



> Oh, BTW, Baptists like to eat, if you didn't know that!


----------



## OPC'n (Mar 31, 2009)

Re4mdant said:


> Michael Doyle said:
> 
> 
> > O, that hurts.
> ...



What I want to know is why Berean thanked you for this post!


----------



## Ivan (Mar 31, 2009)

AThornquist said:


> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> > We'll hit a nice restaurant after morning worship.
> ...



We will weather the storm together!


----------



## Theogenes (Mar 31, 2009)

Martin,
Here's an RCUS church:
Directory of Congregations - Wisconsin - Salem Ebenezer Reformed Church - Manitowoc WI
Jim


----------



## Berean (Mar 31, 2009)

sjonee said:


> What I want to know is why Berean thanked you for this post!



Just an accidental twitch of the mouse finger, Sarah. 
Won't happen again. Promise.


----------



## OPC'n (Mar 31, 2009)

Berean said:


> sjonee said:
> 
> 
> > What I want to know is why Berean thanked you for this post!
> ...



Right..........


----------



## PresbyDane (Mar 31, 2009)

Hey be nice Sarah, do not assume he is lying


----------



## Quickened (Mar 31, 2009)

Good to see other reformed churches in the state! Its amazing the little i know


----------



## Berean (Mar 31, 2009)

Re4mdant said:


> Hey be nice Sarah, do not assume he is lying


----------

